# RIP zig-zag



## Mowgli (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh little fishy, you were here only 3 days, but you were fun every day i had you.

First you don't get along well with the tetra tank, so i put you in a jar in my room as a placeholder tank with a lid on you

But then you jumped out while i was in the shower!? HOW DID YOU DO IT! i had to slap my hand into your water and throw a desk to find you and pick you up.

Then you didn't eat for day two.

Then, i had a heater malfunction on the third day. 
You fried at 90% while i went and picked up my girlfriend from work at the pet store.
You know you were probably thinking...why!?!?!?!...or you weren't thinking...you might have already been dead while i was looking at the other female betta at the pet store.




Oh 4.99 Fishy, why did you have to jump when i was in the shower...and how did the lid come off your interim home till my next paycheque. You'd be alive if you lasted till sunday


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss Mowgli


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah, and i just got my two fishies used to each other. I guess i won't be able to breed my little dragonscale :/ after i bought her he started lining his desk tank with bubbles.


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

poor Zig Zag....how heartbreaking :O( This is my greatest fear with Argo....


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

My little shadow passed away a few months ago i had him for about a year i loved him so much i couldn't breed him he was to old to breed every time i tried he wouldn't even make a bubble nest. he was a spade tail. i named him shadow because he was so dark.


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 6, 2011)

my girlfriend bought them for me as a mating pair  I still have yogi my little steel dragonscale though, and he made another nest today. i guess he never mourned eh


----------

